# Haunted Radio (09/17/14)



## hauntedradio (Jun 7, 2010)

This week on Haunted Radio, we are featuring news on Fear Finder, Hellraiser: Origins, The Town That Dreaded Sundown, The Houses October Built, AMC, The Walking Dead, Fear Fest, and more!!

Then, we give you next week's complete list of dvd and blu-ray releases, and we also review the home haunter documentary, "The American Scream." Then, our Demonic DJ spins you around the "Vortex" with a song from "Repo: The Genetic Opera!" All of this and more on the September 17 edition of Haunted Radio!!


----------

